

How to Score an Investment for Your Startup - kmccarth
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/04/25/how-to-score-an-investment-for-your-startup/

======
petervandijck
The words 'score' and 'hustle' just make my tummy ache.

(That or the lasagna.)

